# Beseler transformer



## Magoo (Mar 4, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement transformer for a beseler 45 computerized dichro head? I am repairing one and it appears that My transformer is not putting out the correct voltage. I am hopefully looking for a direct replacement but if necessary I will make some mods to get what I need.


Thanks,
Magoo


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 5, 2005)

You could try these people
http://www.khbphotografix.com/Beseler/


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 5, 2005)

Look at an electrical supplier.  It will cost twice as much if it is purchased through a photography supplier.  I got a used one that worked great for my Beseler cold head for $15.


----------

